# Audi Exclusive 2016 RS7



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

Was stopping by to talk with Audi Naples to see what vehicle they had in mind for there next build. While wondering around their showroom noticed they just received a 2016 Audi RS7 Dynamic Edition in Florrett Silver, with Audi Exclusive Crimson Red Interior. Which I couldn't all but stop and shoot a few photos of.

Let me know what you think of the interior. 

To check what other cars they have visit: http://www.audinaples.com


----------



## Kevanc98 (May 25, 2010)

MSRP?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2015)

Kevanc98 said:


> MSRP?


$136,825.00 MSRP, This vehicle has been since sold and already has quite a slew of modifications done to it including waiting on stage 2 tune for catless 3in downpipes to pair with full milltek non res exhaust. More info on that car check out http://naplesspeed.com/2015/10/02/audi-rs7-with-vossen-cvt-22-wheels/#jp-carousel-1519


----------

